# The Official 12/19-12/20 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Dec 15, 2004)

Perhaps starting such a thread this early may jinx it; or maybe the Snow Gods are listening. In any event, feel free to discuss:


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 15, 2004)

Man, that was a woolybooger! 36 inches on (insert your favorite mountain), and it's still falling! Not only that, my free lift tickets just came in the mail, and my boss said I could take two days off!

Oh, wait, I was dreaming. Gotta lay off the double pepperoni and onion pizzas before bed...


----------



## Zand (Dec 15, 2004)

This one's looking big. Some stations are already starting to compare it to '78. Plus, there's another one forecasted to come next Wednesday night-Thursday. Looks like a white Christmas for this year. Thanks, mommy of nature.


----------



## swade2469 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Something is up*

I have been seeing the reports, its old news by now, they now the pattern is there, they have known for about a day now and the thing is still in the pacific.  Now it is just a waiting game.  Whatever it is will slam into the cold front and just get clotheslined, start spinng harder and boom.  I think it just depends on where in the front the energy slams through.  Towards Texas, it gets thrown up shallow and go right over us, Get thrown over Tn, nails Georgia in the corner and gets wrapped up and tossed north offshore of the cape.  I have a feeling it could be bad**s.


----------



## swade2469 (Dec 15, 2004)

What was 78' like?


----------



## skijay (Dec 15, 2004)

Maybe it will be like the storm form 2/17/03 (I think that is the date).  All I know is I drove back from Mont Orford the day it started.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 15, 2004)

swade2469 said:
			
		

> What was 78' like?



The '78 blizzard was great. I was a freshman at SUNY Albany and the snow started Monday as I got out of class.  I waited for a bus for over 2 hours to take me back downtown to my dorm while the snow piled up on my head.  It didn't stop for 3 days and we got 30" on my street.  It took another 2 days to dig out, so we missed a week of school.  Meanwhile, the dorm was warm, the cafeteria ran all night, a young entrepreneur in the basement of my dorm had a soda machine filled up with 12-oz cans of Pabst Blue Ribbon (35 cents apiece) and the 3rd floor was all women.  Hmmmm......like I said, the Blizzard of '78 was a blast.......


----------



## EastCoastRipper (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah, the word is out. I know that all the New England utility companies have got there heads up... Thats a good sign, BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2004)

This is the first I've heard of this, lets hope it turns out good!  I was just a baby during the '78 blizzard so I don't really remember it, but the pictures sure looked good!


----------



## dmc (Dec 16, 2004)

Bring it!!!!!

Hunter Mountain has expanded snowmaking to the West Side..... If we get a good dumping - the whole mountain is going to be rideable!!!!

And some woods lines will be good too...  There's already a base building up on some aspects...  sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 16, 2004)

Next week is shaping up to be most excellent.......


DMC -  the question is will you be on 1 stick or 2 in those Huntah woods???   

Never heard if your 'alpine advuntures last weekend panned out or not.??


----------



## dmc (Dec 16, 2004)

pepperdawg said:
			
		

> Next week is shaping up to be most excellent.......
> 
> 
> DMC -  the question is will you be on 1 stick or 2 in those Huntah woods???
> ...



I'll stick to one stick in the trees.....
Had a blast on skis last weekend... Will try again this weekend...


----------



## Stephen (Dec 16, 2004)

Zand said:
			
		

> This one's looking big. Some stations are already starting to compare it to '78.



Weathermen will do ANYTHING for ratings.

Seriously, this thing could fizzle, and then they'll report  on the bad reporting. I'm sick of the modern "journalist".

/rant

Bring on the White Christmas, baby!!! w00t! I'd LOVE it if the first thing I had to do in my (soon-to-be) new house was buy a snowblower!

-Stephen


----------



## Vortex (Dec 16, 2004)

It's just nice to hope.  We have not had much of that except the way northern Resorts.  X-mass to New Years Off in the mountains.   A monday- tues storm followed by... wed -Thurs would be perfect.  Dad's Christmas wish is now in motion. :beer:


----------



## dmc (Dec 16, 2004)

wow - I thought I could find political peace in this forum....  Guess I was wrong..
bummer....


----------



## skijay (Dec 16, 2004)

The local forecasters can not predict what will happen Sun - Mon - Tues BUT they can seem to predict the next storm on Christmas Eve.  I do not get it.

I wil not say what they said as it is negative.  (drip drip)


----------



## beswift (Dec 16, 2004)

Blizzard of '78:  Cross country skiing along Boylston Street in Copley Sq., Boston.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 16, 2004)

From the latest that I heard from our local (Long Island) bureau of the NWS, is that the forecasters are a little fustrated at this point,  because the two pieces of energy that are to phase together to form this storm are currently over areas of the world Nunuvat (Greenland) and Eastern Russia that are sparsly populated and provide little data. So the models are assembeling a 989 MB cut off low over the southeast US with very little realtime data to work with. I realy hope that all pans out and we get blasted with snow for Christmas. I plan to go up to Hunter Mtn again this saturday, before the "storm" hits. This early forecasting reminds me of the March 1993 superstorm, which was forecast days in advance and was very severe for the whole East Coast.


----------



## Zand (Dec 16, 2004)

Uh oh, looks like the storm might go out to sea. Either that, or the weathermen heard us and are trying the counter-karma. 

Bastardi still thinks it will be big. Cross your fingers that the weathermen are wrong!


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2004)

It's still too early. I wouldn't bet any any forecast further out than 24 hours this time of year...


----------



## JD (Dec 16, 2004)

Too early to listen to al the Hubbub.  Just think snow and work OT.  Tuesday and Wednesday  would make for nice Half days.


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 17, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> It's still too early. I wouldn't bet any any forecast further out than 24 hours this time of year...



Like they can get anything right 24 hours out any other time of the year??


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 17, 2004)

It's now looking like the storm will form and pass far enough off the New England coast to give the resorts less appreciable snow accumulation. It is still supposed to snow here on Long Island  but we do not have any mountains    Hopefully Maine will get hit with the storm at the very least.
I am going to Hunter on Saturday to enjoy the fresh man made PP, It will be my first experience on non spring conditions since Easter.


----------



## Zand (Dec 17, 2004)

From accuweather.com's view, it seems like only eastern Mass from Worcester County east will get something. I guess Blue Hill needs some snow. LOL


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2004)

Some light rain late this afternoon and evening turned to snow here around 8 PM, along with a 15+ degree temperature drop in the past couple of hours! Less than 1" currently, but it's snowing moderately and very windy...


----------



## beswift (Dec 20, 2004)

*This week's weather*

So, the 20th has arrived.  It was pretty sloppy in Worcester according to my brother's eye witness report.  Other than that, it seems like the ski areas are planning on using the Artic blast to blow a lot of man-made and save their Holiday week.  The temps should go below Zero for a few days this week.  Anyone have a on-slope report?


----------



## DJAK (Dec 20, 2004)

2"+ right now at Attitash. Snowing strong all morning. Looks like 4" or so for a total from a good radar picture.

Thursday event looking like a brief downer...


----------



## beswift (Dec 20, 2004)

*Snowfall*

Thanks, that doesn't register as a season making snowfall, though. :wink:


----------



## Zand (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow. Not the storm, but the cold. Temp is currently 5 with wind chills below -10. I'll be skiing in 2 hours, so think of my frozen self soon.   This could almost register as an official blizzard.


----------



## beswift (Dec 20, 2004)

*Wow*

Blowing snow and cold.  Sounds like a great day for skiing.  What a lot of people don't know is that Goretex blocks the wind better than it does the rain.  I'm prepared now for 30 below and blowing snow with heated boots, Entrant (another patent for Goretex's generic) lined Parka (too warm for 0 degrees), thermax long johns, ski mask,  and a Goretex coverall for my ski bib.  If I fall, I have so much clothing on, I struggle rising, but I'm going to be warm as toast.


----------



## teachski (Dec 20, 2004)

No School today, 4-5" with an ice coat underneath, still doing something out there, but there is a lot of blowing too.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 20, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> No School today, 4-5" with an ice coat underneath, still doing something out there, but there is a lot of blowing too.



'Bout the same here - my kids are home, so I'm working from home today.  Still snowing moderately......


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> No School today, 4-5" with an ice coat underneath, still doing something out there, but there is a lot of blowing too.



So does that mean you get to go skiing instead??   I wish my work was canceled!  :roll:


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2004)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likewise. A bit more in southern CT.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 20, 2004)

We had a very good COLD WEATHER SNOW STORM last night and today…it stay below freezing all night and day going in to this evening.  About 4" of fine powder snow....which is pleasurable to be in and to drive in…no ice!

Think COLD!


----------



## MtnMagic (Dec 20, 2004)

At about 2000' elevation in the foothills of the Kilkenny we received about 5" of wonderful powder falling until almost noontime. The higher elevations have received more. Will know how much when I hit the next summit. It's certainly a winter wonderland for the last full day of Fall!  

Sky, Ghostdog and I snowshoe'd a few miles North of Madison/ Adams et al in Randolph yesterday just before the storm and darkness fell. Not counting snowdrifts there was a good 12" of snow on Mt Crescent (3251'). Hiking Moriah (4049')and Liberty (4459') last week saw a foot to knee deep+ snow, with ice on the summits, before this storm.



> Think Cold!


 Heck, around here we don't have to think about it. It's going to be -20* here in the Northern Whites tonight!  Yes, really  -20* here. Why watch tv? Lets go shoeing, skating, skiing and some peakbagging.

After tomorrow, winter arrives!


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Dec 20, 2004)

Cannon had about 4-6" of super fluffy pow today, with more in the sheltered areas.  Great skiing. A tad cool (-7 @ the base of the Zoomer chair @ 14:00), but well worth the trip.  Yum


----------



## salida (Dec 20, 2004)

10 inches at crotched today where the skiing was stellar


----------



## beswift (Dec 21, 2004)

*Recent storm*

Even down here on Cape Cod we saw an inch of snow, cold temps and some wind, especially in the town of Falmouth.  It wasn't enough to allow cross country skiing, though.  I did get out in the woods and stirred up the Grouse which is living locally.


----------

